# 3 new NFC kittens on the way :O)



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Havn't been on in sucha long time due to relocation and one thing and another  BUT now things are sorted i wanted to share with you all my three new additions due to arrive middle of June

Please meet

Abi 5 weeks









Finn 5 weeks









Gibbs 5 weeks









Abi and Finn are from the same litter but Gibbs has the same dad but different mum  (All from the same breeder Jotunkatts :thumbup

Thanks for looking


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lots of baby paws :001_wub: bet you cant wait  I'l look forward to many more pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are soooooooo cute, you are sooooooooooooo lucky !!!!!! me want a new litttle kitty !!!!!!!!,....


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you so so much 

Yes we are very excited that is my mum and I. We have one already and we are totally smitten by the breed in such a short time

June can't come quick enough


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Maistaff said:


> Thank you so so much
> 
> Yes we are very excited that is my mum and I. We have one already and we are totally smitten by the breed in such a short time
> 
> June can't come quick enough


 you have one already, thats just so unfair I think you should give me one of the cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee baby paws :lol:


----------



## tinytiger (Apr 17, 2010)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Can you please put Gibbs in a nice parcel and send him to Germany??? Wait - Abi and Finn are also sooo cute, that fits, put them in the parcel, too


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww gorgeous!!! I've gotta stop looking at kitty pics!! lol


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

cute! 

i have a new wegie kitten too, from the Landsker cattery


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

how cute are they ..god it makes me want more cats i should stop looking at them lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know what you mean about being addictive, i have three nfcs


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Vixxen said:


> cute!
> 
> i have a new wegie kitten too, from the Landsker cattery


I'd been looking at her website but In January got my two from Normagikatt. I felt really sorry for the little black and white [smoke?] girlie that was the only one left from her litter. Our next two will be from either one or the other of these breeders I suspect.

By the way the 3 babies are just gorgeous. I love Gibbs


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my harry's (not on signature yet) father is a landsker, he is so laid back hes horizontal


----------

